# Best most memorial acrostic game



## leeo (Aug 26, 2017)

For those who BLD memorize via a letter system, the challenge is to acquire and hold more or less 20 letters in sequence. An "acrostic" is simply a sentence where the first or most prominent letter or sound of each word references the letter in sequence trying to be retained. For example, Q P H S was the most memorable pair of letter pairs that I've encountered to date. My acrostic was perfect, and having just visited the Reptile Museum in the Black Hills area, as a parent I say, "Quit poking the hissing snake".

I sort the letters in retention into groups of four, as a pair of pairs - two groups of four usually specify the corners, and three groups of four usually specify the edges. These five groups I've taken to key into my daily routine of dressing for winter: for the corners which I select to retain first: (k) I put on my socKs, (s) I put on my Shoes. then follow the edges (h) I pull on my stocking Hat, (c) follow with my Coat, (g) slip on a pair of Gloves.

The game is as follows. I present the letters in the key sequence, but hide the acrostic I came up with. You observe the letters, and come up with your own acrostic. Then open up the "spoiler", compare, and if you feel yours is more memorable (which it likely will be), just post your better acrostic behind a "spoiler". At the end of the week, the best acrostic from a poll wins bragging rights.

I don't specify the letter system, and the one I use wraps backwards from Speffz, and I substitute Y for X, but this is really immaterial. The game is to practice generating memorable images for quick retention. I just mention this because it is likely the letter sequences I present will not fit a Speffz reading.

First challenge for the week Aug 25 - Aug 31:

(k) U T . C L . N Y // occassionally an additional pair is necessary to cover cycle break-ins
(s) H O . V B
-
(h) F N .Y R
(c) Q H . C W
(g) S I . G B


Spoiler: my (bad) acrostic



socK (k): under time (for the) completed loop (to) New York [I think about walking to NY in socks]
shoe (s): has (an) over-valued bicycle [my shoe is on a bicycle pedal]
-
hat (h): (I) found (a) new yellow ribbon [ribbon in my hat]
coat (c): quit holding (a) complete waste [my coat is tattered]
glove (g): sign into (the) great book [I have difficulty signing in with my gloved hand]


For illustration, in this first spoiler I present how I key to the five points of memory, but this is just to illustrate the system. I won't show this next time. This acrostic actually lead me to an early BLD success last month.

One additional challenge to the game here: the acrostic you post must be "family friendly". Of course in competition you are free to come up with rated R or worse retention images -- but I don't really want to know them. Otherwise, Have fun!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Aug 26, 2017)

You can post that here if you want, for people wanting resources in one place: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/what-memory-sports-do-you-do-to-practice-for-bld.65154/


----------

